# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme të përgjithshme me kompjuterin

## Kannanni

Pershendejte te gjitheve,

Sapo bleva keto pjese te reje me qellim qe te ndertoj nje sistem te fuqishem dhe jo te zhurmshem:

 Case Antec Sonata Piano Black Quiet Case - 380W ,
Intel Pentium 4 "Northwood" 3.0CGHz (800FSB) with HT Technology, 
Asus P4P800 Deluxe "Springdale" (Socket 478) Motherboard (MB-026-AS), 
CPU fan Coolermaster Jet 4 ICB-V83 Cooler (Socket 478) (HS-012-CM), 
Corsair 1GB DDR XMS3200C2 Pro TwinX (2x512MB) memory, 
NEC ND2500A 8x DVD±R/±RW - OEM (CD-002-NE) dvd rewriter, 
MSI D16 16x DVD-ROM - Retail (CD-001-MS) dvd reader
Seagate - Barracuda 7200.7 - ST3120022A, Ultra ATA/100 120GB hard drive



Ngaqe e kam per here te pare s'di nga tja filloj, ndonje gje te rendesishme qe duhet te kem parasysh? Rradha e punes qe te arrij nje konfigurim sa me te mire? Hard disku, dvd writer dhe dvd reader cili eshte instalimi konfigurus me i mire? Cilin te ve master e cilin slave?

Falemnderit,

Kannanni

----------


## benseven11

Gjeja me e rendesishme qe duhet mbajtur parasysh eshte te shikosh me kujdes skemen e motherbordit nga manuali qe ke aty eshte FP Header (bllok me 7-8 kunja bashke) Te FP header shiko ne motherbord
eshte vendi ku do ngulesh  kembezat (jumpers) te telave te butonave te ndezjes  dhe reset si dhe per driten e ndezjes
dmth ke Power on/off(pwr on/off)do eshofesh ne motherbord si
grup me 7-8 kunja nga keto 7-8 kunja te vendosura bashke jane vetem dy kunja ku do futesh telin me kembezen qe te vjen nga butoni ndezjes vetem ki kujdes ta futesh kembezen tek cifti i kunjave aty ku ta tregon skema Ketu te ndihmon ngjyra e dy telave njera brime qe ka telin e verdhe(Y) dhe tjetra qe ka ngjyre jeshile(G)(E vure gabim digjet 
motherbordi)
pastaj ke telin qe te vjen nga butoni reset dhe e fut ne grupin e FPheader me 7-8 kunja tek cifti i kunjave qe te tregon skema
po ashtu veprohet me telin e drites se hardriverit(HD led)
Nga skema sigurohu qe biosi ta kete kembezen ne pozicionin Normal
Motherbordin kur ta montosh mire eshte ti vendosesh rondele poshte vidave si dhe mbeshtetese(standoffs) isoluese nen vidat nga ana e mbrapme e motherbordit per te evituar cdo lloj kontakti me metalin e  kases ndryshe motherbordi te jep qark te shkurter diku dhe digjet
Shiko me kujdes skemen e montimit te pentiumit ne folene e motherbordit
Pentiumi 4 ka nje trekendesh shume te vockel te zi ne nje nga cepat qe duhet perputhet me ate te motherbordit
dhe me vone vendosja e ventilatorit me heatsinkut duke e vendosur siper dhe shtrengimin ta besh duke ja levizur levat plastike njeren ne drejtim te vetes dhe tjetren e leviz ne drejtim te kundert dhe shterngimi do jete ideal
Mbaj parasysh qe hardriveri Seagate do jete hardriveri primar
dhe kembezen duhet ta kete ne master kablli i duhet lidhur shiko te skema ne motherbord ku thote Primari IDE te secondarja fut MSI D16 16x DVD-ROM kete mund ta besh master dhe NEC DVD R/...e ben skllav.Futja e dy copave te memorjes DDR Ram eshte e thjeshte vetem sigurohu qe ti ngulesh mire dhe nofullat plastike anesore te kapin  tamam  tek e cara anesore ne forme gjysem rrethi.Sistemin e ke shume me ngarkese dhe te fuqishem
te duhet nje Fan=ventilator ekstra pervec atij qe ka heat sinku
te duhet nje tjeter shtese ne menyre qe  jo vetem te mos degjohet zhurme fare por edhe te evitosh nxehjen dhe minimizosh ngarkesen e pentiumit ne %
Merr masa te evitosh ngarkesen elektrostatike qe con ne djegje te motherbordit para se te prekesh motherbordin cakit metalin e kases dy tre here lehte po shpejt para se te fillosh nga puna
Tek boxi i rrymes pervec tufes se telave me pjeset plastike petashuqe me pese brima
ke edhe nje pjese plastike katrore me kater brima.Kjo duhet futur ne motherbord diku nga mesi tek kater kunja qe japin rryme 12 volt qe quhet 12 volt core voltazh dhe thote pwr12v(mos harrosh pa ja vene ndryshe motherbordi spunon)
Videkarten ja vendos ne nje fole me ngjyre kafe ose do ta shohesh ne skeme si AGP slot
meqenese hardriverin e ke bosh te duhet te instalosh skedaret me esenciale qe duhen per instalimin e windowsit nga disku
i merr nga bootdisk.com eshte nje skedar qe eshkarkon per windows XP duhen 6 disketa  dhe fut keto disketat nje nga nje pasi ben boot ndryshe do te jape mesazhin
NTL direktori missing dicka e tille
Pastaj fut CD e windowsit dhe  instalon windowsin normalisht
Edhe dicka tjeter copat e memorjes DDR nuk e di si i ke blere
po mire eshte te blehen ne te njejtin dyqan ku ke blere motherbordin dhe ne kohen kur ke blere motherbordin.
pasi jo cdo lloj DDR RAM mund te jete kompatibel me motherbordin qe ke 
Hallall Ta gezosh Kompjuterin Kanan

----------


## edspace

Pjeset i ke blere te mira dhe me sa pash te gjitha kombinohen me njera tjetren. Kjo eshte me e rendesishme se cdo gje tjeter. Te mungon karta grafike, karta e zerit dhe floppy. 

Ndiqi keshillat qe te ka dhene Beni. 

Gjithashtu tek faqet me poshte do gjesh te gjitha hapat te ilustruara. Lexoi me kujdes dhe nuk do kesh asnje problem. Nqs nuk ke kompjuter tjeter ne shtepi, printoi qe ti kesh afer gjate instalimit. 

1. http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/ 
2. http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/index.htm
3. http://www.daileyint.com/build/ibuild1.htm

----------


## Kannanni

falemnderit per pergjigjet benseven dhe edi space, do mundohem te zbatoj keshillat e mesiperme me perpikmeri dhe kujdes.. grafic carten do e mar sot se dje se kishte ne dyqan shitesi, do jete ati radeon 9700 pro 128 MB grafic cart, ndersa flopin ma fali duke qene se shpenzova gati £600 per kto te tjerat,
benseven nje pytje kisha, ktu tek site i bootdisk.com ka shume opsione dhe nuk jam shum i sigurt cilat me duhen mua,te lutem ma specifiko pak sic shkruhet aty dhe atehere do te jete me e lehte..







edhe nje here shum thnx,
kannanni

----------


## Kannanni

ktheva mbrapsh dvd reader dhe dvd rewriter, ne vend te ketyre pres :


HD-009-SE   Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 Serial ATA 160GB - OEM HARD DRIVE


Pioneer DVR-107 8x DVD±RW - OEM (CD-015-PO) DVD READER/WRITER COMBI DRIVE


Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound Paste (3.5g) (AC-000-AC)



Kisha nje pytje rreth montimit te had drive , ndonjeri prej jush ka pas rastin te montoje serial ata drive? kush eshte menyra me e mire e montimit ne rastin tim ?

----------


## benseven11

per windows XP pro linku:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-4FED408EA73F
---------
Per win XP home linku
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...5-BD5AFEE126D8
---------
per windows 2000 Pro linku
http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm  (disk1,2,3,4)
----------
per windows me(no ramdrive)
http://www.cybertechhelp.com/html/do...load.php/id/32
-------
Per windowsat 98 faqja
http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

----------


## Kannanni

rrofsh beno

----------


## Kannanni

si mund ta konfirmoj qe power unit qe vinte e pre instaluar me Antec Sonata Piano Black Quiet Case - 380W

http://www.antec-inc.com/uk/pro_deta...p?ProdID=07381 

a ka mundesi te me konfirmoni qe kjo power unit qe kam un e suporton sata drive-n, nese jo atehere me duhet te blej nje kabell konvertues?


motherboardi im eshte asus p4p800 deluxe version

http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=...eluxe&langs=01


ju lutem shihini njehere keto links dhe me konfirmoni nese boardi e suporton dhe mua sme duhet te blej ndonje kabell por vetem ta instaloj ne motherboard, asnje kabell nga power unit ne hard drive ?

----------


## edspace

Nuk e kuptoj perse te duhet kablli konvertues. 

Nga ushqyesi dalin te gjithe kabllot e nevojshem. 
- Spina e gjere per madherbordin
- Spinat e mesme per hard diskun, dvd, cd
- Spina e vogel per fllapin

Edhe te duash ti vesh gabim kabllot e ushqyesit, nuk i ve dot. 

Per instalimin e windowsit...
Nqs ke nje CD origjinal te windowsit, nuk eshte nevoja per bootdisks. Mjafton ta futesh CD ne kompjuter dhe beje restart qe te filloje instalimi.

----------


## edspace

Spinen e gjere te ushqyesit do ta lidhesh tek priza e theksuar me poshte.

----------


## Kannanni

edo rrofsh lale per pergjigjen, sot kam lexu neper shum guida websitesh dhe me esht koka icik si lomsh, me kte foton qe me ke shkrujt ktu ishte si me e qarte, sidoqofte nqs ke munci me te njejten foto qe postove shpare me bo nji si tip skeme shqip ku te thote ku shkojne kabllot e harddrivet tim, dhe dvd rewriter si ta boj harddriven master, ca do me thene teknikisht make sure ju set the right jumpers for the hard drive and dvd rewriter before connecting them, si bohet dmth..

ky esht linku motherboardit dhe po ta shohesh thote qe ne pack ka 2 serial ata ports dhe 2 serial ata cables:

http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=P4P800%
20Deluxe&langs=01#




ndersa ky eshte linku dhe specs per serial ata drive tim:

http://www.seagate.com/cda/products/...81,585,00.html



mund te mi cosh edhe me email 1 ose me shume skema foto si ajo e para qe postove, do te ta dija me te vertete per nder

j_koka@yahoo.com



kannanni

----------


## benseven11

kanano tek Seagate hardriveri serial  nuk ke nevoje fare te merresh me jumpers lere ashtu sic eshte ska nevoje ti besh ndonje ndryshim
edhe pionerin vure master,mund te jete i vendosur nga fabrika pioneri si master shiko skemen e kutive drejtkendeshe me pika te zeza shiko cili cift pikash ne skeme eshte i rrethuar me drejtkendesh dhe lexo anash master,skllave etj
mund te kesh tre drejtkendesha grafike te etiketa
shiko folene me 8 kunja se cili cift ka kembezen mund te jete i dyti
atehere shiko te drejtkendeshat ku eshte jumperi ne ciftin e dyte
dhe lexon anash master,skllave etj
Shiko tek etiketa  e pionerit ne cilin cift pikash(qe jane kunja te foleja e mesit ne krah te folese se spines se rrymes)
jumperi e vendos Pionerin master
me maje thike e heq jumperin ne fole dhe e ngul te cifti kunjave
qe sipas skemes drejtkendesh ka pershkrimin anash master(mund te jete cifti pare i kunjave(pikave te zeza ne figuren drejtkendeshe.

----------


## Patrioti

Zakonisht CPU mbas montimit lyhet me nje lloj paste qe transmeton nxehtesine, dhe pastaj mbi te montohen "brinjet" mbi te cilat pastaj montohet ventilatori. Eshte e rendesishme se mbron CPU nga tejnxehja.

Ta gezosh !

----------


## Nice_Boy

Kjo me del dicka sdi cka ka , tani mi mshel te gjitha , Faqet qe i kam te hapura. keshtu qe mund te me Ndihmoj kush gjo per kto apo ska 
Win2000 Prefosional.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Xemlo

> Kjo me del dicka sdi cka ka , tani mi mshel te gjitha , Faqet qe i kam te hapura. keshtu qe mund te me Ndihmoj kush gjo per kto apo ska 
> Win2000 Prefosional.
> 
> Gjith te mirat.


Gjilanas kjo dritare te del nese memoria virtuale e windowsit nuk mjafton per te karikuar programet. Te ta shpjegoj me mire. Nese ti ke nje total memorie te instaluar ne kompjuter (flas per memorien RAM, aty ku ngarkohen programet gjate ekzekutimit) windowsi do mundohet te pershtase gjithshka me ate memorie qe ti ke ne dispozicion. Atehere kur memoria e instaluar nuk mjafton, windowsi krijon nje memorie virtuale (qe bazohet nga sasia e RAM-it te instaluar) ne hard disk. Kjo memorie sherben per te mos krijuar probleme ne raste kur rami nuk mjafton, por ka dizavantazhet e veta. E para eshte se ze haperise hard disku dhe e dyta po jo me pak e rendesisshmja eshte se eshte shume e ngadalte se rami. Kjo memorie quhet swap file. Problemi qe ke ti tani, lidhet me mbarimin e hapesires se lene per swap file. Dmth nese ti ke 1 mb memorie te instaluar dhe 2 mb memorie virtuale (jane numra te rastesishem keto) dhe ke nje program qe kerkon 2 mb e gjysem atehere ne fillim do shikohet rami, nese nuk mjafton do shikohet swap, do perdoren dhe ne momentin kur nuk mjafton do te nxjerre nje dritare si ajo qe ti ke kerkuar. 

Keshilla e pare eshte te mos hapesh shume programe njekohesisht. Mundohu te kesh sa me pak te karikuar gjate ndezjes se windowsit. Shiko tek task bari i windowsit per programe te panevojshme dhe mbylli

Keshilla e dyte eshte te ndryshosh madhesine swap file-it. Kjo behet duke shkuar te control panel-->system-->advanced dhe ne Performance zgjidh Settings.Brenda performance zgjidh advanced dhe ne virtual memory zgjidh change.Aty ti mund te specifikosh madhesine e swap file-it. Te keshilloj ti vesh nje madhesi rreth 1.5 here me shume se ajo e ramit te instaluar, megjithate duke kuptuar pak a shume aq sa je ne dijeni te ketyre gjerave te keshilloj tja lesh sistemin te menaxhoje swap file-in. Kjo edhe sepse sistemi rrit madhesine automatikisht te swap file-it nese ajo ne dispozicion nuk mjafton. Megjithate e keshillueshme do te ishte madhesia fikse sepse hard disku nuk do te fragmentohej po mendoj se nuk do kishte ndonje diference per ty.

Keshilla e trete. Ble RAM dhe instaloja kompjuterit se ajo qe ke nuk mjafton. Per te pare sa RAM ke ne kompjuter, kliko me te djathtin tek my computer, zgjidh properties dhe do e lexosh poshte shpejtesise se procesorit. Nese ke 128 mb do thosha qe jane shume pak. Nese ke 256 do thoja minimumi edhe pse windows 2000 nuk eshte windows xp po pak ashtu te njejten uri kane per ram. Do te keshilloja 512 mb. Per llojin e ramit qe kerkon te blesh i bie te hapet teme tjeter se gjerat fillojne komplikohen.

----------


## Davius

Si të mirëmbajmë një PC?

Duke ditur se sot jeta eshte e pa imagjinueshme pa kompjuter, desha te beje nje pyetje te thjeshte nje shiqim te pare por shume domethenese sipas meje. Se si mirembahet nje kompjuter personal ne gjendje gatishmerie apo me mire te themi cilet jane menyra qe PC jone te kete nje jete me te gjate dhe cilat jane gjerat qe demtojne rende softwerin apo edhe hardwerin e kompjuterit.

Me qene se une nuk jam ndonje ekpsert ne fushen e kompjutereve po parashtroj nje seri pyetjesh dhe kush eshte nje gjendje te jap pergjigje apo din dicka qe nuk do ceket ne vijim ne lidhje te mirembajtjes se rregullt te PC te shtoje edhe sugjerimet e tij mundesisht ne interes te temes.

1-Sa jane te demshme instalimi i lojerave te medhaja ne PC, mendoj per ato lojra mbi 2 CD, qe kerkojne grafike te fuqishme!?

2-A eshte e demshme add/reemove e programeve te ndryshme ne PC qofshin te vogla ato edhe 1 MB? 

3-A eshte e demshme prania e aparateve qe funksionojne me vale satelitore afer monitorit, si mobili, apo aparatet digjitale dhe gjerat tjera, si teli shtepise me vale qe punon...

4-Eshte me mire qe gjithmone monitori te qendroje STAND BY apo te fiket pasi fiket njesia qendrore?

5-Sa ndikon energjia elektirke e dobet ne hardwerin apo softwerin e PC?

6-A eshte me mire qe: shembull: 3 ore te ndezet/fiket PC 3-4 here sipas nevojes apo me pozitive eshte qe mbrenda ketyre 3 oreve te rine ndezur nonstop.?

7-A ndikon prania e antiviruse te forta ne mirembjatjen e softwerit me mire apo kjo ska rendesi, dhe ketu deshta te shtoj programi *Ad-Aware SE Personal edition*, cka eshte konkretisht antivirus apo dicka tjeter, se disa profesor ma kane pershkruar ndryshe ne fakultet, une vete e perdor qe shume kohe, por te them te drejten ende nuk jam i vetedishem cfare roli luan konrektisht edhe pse e dije se eshte per te miren e PC te kesh te instaluar?

8-Si mund te ç'rënjosim nje program teresisht nga softweri pasi te bejme remove, mendoj cka duhet te bejme qe asnje copez e atij programi te mos mbese ne windowsin tone?

9-Temperatura ku duhet te jete PC mejdoj ambienti, duhet te jete konstante apo kjo nuk eshte me rendesi shume per nje PC?

10-Sa ndikon nje defragmentim 1 mujor i C: apo nje DISC CLEANUP para cdo fikje te PC apo nje ERROR CHECKING ne opcioni TOOLS ne PROPERTIES te C:

Dhe ne seri pyetjesh tjera ne lidhje me mirembajtjen e PC, le te sherbeje kjo si nje teme kur te gjithe anetaret do mund te shkruajne per sugjerimet apo per menyrat se si duhet te mirembahet nje kompjuter personal ne gjendje sa me te mire...

Nese dikush do mund te jep sadopak pergjigje ne keto pika qe ceka me larte besoj se do jete nje ndihme e madhe per te gjithe antaret apo frekuentusit e ketij forumi duke ditur se edhe tash shkruajm nga PC dhe per te shkruar edhe neser duhet te kemi nje pc qe nuk do kete probleme  :buzeqeshje: 

me respekt,
davius

----------


## edspace

*1-Sa jane te demshme instalimi i lojerave te medhaja ne PC, mendoj per ato lojra mbi 2 CD, qe kerkojne grafike te fuqishme!?*

Instalimi i lojrave nuk sjell dëm te kompjuteri për aq kohë sa ke vend të mjaftueshëm në hard disk. Lojrat e sotme mund të zënë pa frikë 2-3 GB, prandaj para se të instaloni lojrat ose programet që kërkojnë shumë vend, kontrolloni më parë hard diskun për të parë nëse keni vend të lirë. Bëni llogaritë që në kompjuter të ketë të paktën 700Mb vend bosh gjatë gjithë kohës. Kjo hapësirë kërkohet për procese të brëndshme të sistemit operativ (windows, linux, etj) si edhe për mirëmbajtjen e diskut (defragmentimi, kopjimet, etj). Pra, nqs keni vend të mjaftueshëm në kompjuter, instalimi i lojrave nuk sjell dëm. 

Megjithatë, kjo nuk do të thotë që të instaloni 500 lojra apo të luani 8 orë rresht pa ndërprerje. Mbani në kompjuter vetëm lojrat që luani më shpesh. Ato që nuk i luani, është mirë ti hiqni. 

Problemi i vetëm që mund të sjellin lojrat, është nëse i luani ato për orë të gjata. Lojrat kërkojnë shumë punë nga kompjuteri dhe aktivizojnë pothuajse të gjitha pjesët e tij. Nxehtësia e krijuar prej procesori, CD-romi, kartës grafike, kartës së zërit, dhe shumë pjesëve të tjera, mund të rrisë temperaturën e kompjuterit dhe shkakton dëme në pjesët e tij. Prandaj, këshillohet që çdo 3-4 orë të bëni një pushim 20-30 minuta dhe t'i lini kompjuterit kohë të ftohet. Duhet treguar kujdes më i madh në verë që temperaturat janë më të larta. Kompjuteri duhet mbajtur në vend të hapur ku mund të ketë hapësirë për të qarkulluar ajrin. 

Pasi keni luajtur lojrat, kompjuteri mund të duket pak më i ngadaltë sepse disa pjesë e të lojrave vazhdojnë të jenë aktive, edhe pasi i mbyllni ato. Nqs vini re një ngadalësim të tillë, mjafton të rifilloni (restart) windows nga e para për të liruar memorjen (kujtesën) e shkurtër të kompjuterit. 

*2-A eshte e demshme add/reemove e programeve te ndryshme ne PC qofshin te vogla ato edhe 1 MB?*  

Kjo pyetje lidhet me pyetjen e mëparshme. Për aq kohë sa ju keni vend të mjaftueshëm në hard disk, mund të instaloni programe pa asnjë problem. E keqja është se një pjesë e programeve aktivizohen automatikisht kur hapet windowsi dhe kjo e ngadalëson kompjuterin. 

Gjithashtu disa programe mundojnë të bëjnë reklama apo të zihen me programe të tjera për të qënë sa më aktivë në kompjuter dhe kjo është e bezdisshme. P.Sh. Nqs keni në kompjuter Windows Media Player për të dëgjuar muzikë, dhe instaloni Real Player ose Winamp, atëherë kur ju të klikoni mbi një MP3 ose të fusni një CD me muzikë në kompjuter, nuk do luhet më me Windows Media Player por me programet e rinj.  Prandaj këshillohet që të mos mbani më shumë se një program për të njëjtin funksion. Zgjidhni atë që u pëlqen më shumë dhe hiqini të tjerët. 
Bëjeni praktikë të pastroni kompjuteri çdo 2-3 muaj nga programet që nuk përdorni. 


*3-A eshte e demshme prania e aparateve qe funksionojne me vale satelitore afer monitorit, si mobili, apo aparatet digjitale dhe gjerat tjera, si teli shtepise me vale qe punon...*

Është mirë që të mos ketë aparate me energji elektrike, statike, magnetike pranë kompjuterit pasi këto mund të dëmtojnë kompjuterat, mund të shkaktojnë zhurmë në altoparlantët, mund të shkaktojnë dridhje të figurës, mund të dëmtojnë informacionin në disketat flopi, etj. Prandaj sa më pak aparatura, aq më mirë. 

*4-Eshte me mire qe gjithmone monitori te qendroje STAND BY apo te fiket pasi fiket njesia qendrore?*

Monitorët janë ndërtuar për të konsumuar sa më pak energji dhe nuk dëmtohen nëse qëndrojnë hapur. Është në dorën tuaj nëse i mbani hapur apo jo. Në kompjuterin tim monitori qëndron gjithnjë hapur. 

*5-Sa ndikon energjia elektirke e dobet ne hardwerin apo softwerin e PC?*

Energjia e dobët ndikon vetëm mbi hardwerin dhe hardweri ndikon mbi softwerin. Të treja janë pjesë e të njëjtij sistem zinxhir. Të gjitha pjesët që kanë lidhje me kompjuterin duhet të lidhen në prizat e posaçme që stabilizojnë rrymën elektrike dhe mbrojnë kompjuterin nga luhatjet.

*6-A eshte me mire qe: shembull: 3 ore te ndezet/fiket PC 3-4 here sipas nevojes apo me pozitive eshte qe mbrenda ketyre 3 oreve te rine ndezur nonstop.?*

Ashtu si monitorët, edhe kompjuterat janë ndërtuar që të konsumojnë pak energji prandaj nqs keni ndërmënd të ktheheni në kompjuter pas 3-4 orësh, është mirë ta mbani hapur. Hapjet e mbylljet e shpeshta, shkaktojnë bymim dhe tkurrje të vogla të pjesëve dhe mund të jenë të dëmshme. Kompjuteri im mbyllet vetëm gjatë natës jo për të kursyer energji por thjesht për të mos dëgjuar zhurmën e ventilatorëve. Është më shumë çështje preference sesa për "shëndetin" e kompjuterit. 

Nqs. zgjidhni që ta mbani hapur, mbyllini të gjitha programet e hapur, shkëputeni nga interneti për çështje sigurie, dhe lëreni të pushojë (të marrë një dremkë) duke zgjedhur Start > TurnOff/Shutdown > Stand By.

*7-A ndikon prania e antiviruse te forta ne mirembjatjen e softwerit me mire apo kjo ska rendesi, dhe ketu deshta te shtoj programi Ad-Aware SE Personal edition, cka eshte konkretisht antivirus apo dicka tjeter, se disa profesor ma kane pershkruar ndryshe ne fakultet, une vete e perdor qe shume kohe, por te them te drejten ende nuk jam i vetedishem cfare roli luan konrektisht edhe pse e dije se eshte per te miren e PC te kesh te instaluar?*

Antivirusët janë si vaksinat që bëjnë njerëzit. Po nuk bëre vaksinën mund të marrësh një virus dhe të sëmuresh, ndërsa duke patur vaksinën, trupi formon mbrojtje kundër virusit. Antivirusët e kompjuterit janë të ngjashëm. Programi antivirus kontrollon memorjen dhe skedarët e kompjuterit dhe është i aftë të kuptojnë nëse janë virusë apo jo. Çdo virus lë gjurmë të veçanta në kompjuter dhe kompania që ka prodhuar programin e antivirusit i studion këto gjurmë dhe mëson programin si t'i kapë dhe t'i luftojë ata. 

Virusët janë të formave të ndryshme, disa për të prishur kompjuterin, disa për të vjedhur informacion, disa për të sulmuar internetin, disa për të dërguar email, disa për të spiunuar, disa për të reklamuar, etj. Viruse të rinj dalin përditë, prandaj lind nevoja që dhe antivirusi të azhurnohet shpesh. Nqs e përdorni shpesh kompjuterin, sidomos në internet, është mirë të freskohet çdo 2-3 javë. Shumica e programeve antivirusë, janë programuar që të azhurnohen automatikisht ndërsa për të tjerët duhet të kujtohetni t'i azhurnoni manualisht nga faqja e kompanisë. 

Programet reklamuese (Adware), spiunë (spyware), etj, nuk konsiderohen virusë sepse nuk kanë aftësinë për t'u përhapur por gjithësesi janë të bezdisshëm dhe ngadalësojnë kompjuterin. Shumica e antivirusëve nuk mbrojnë nga këto programe, prandaj kanë dalë programe të tjera si Ad*a*ware, Spybot, etj që i luftojnë këto. Adaware ka një listë të madhe të programeve që bëjnë reklama, ose spiunojnë, dhe është i aftë ti gjejë dhe të heqë shumicën e tyre (jo të gjitha) nga kompjuteri. Për më shumë mbi këto programe mund të lexosh këtë temë. 

*8-Si mund te ç'rënjosim nje program teresisht nga softweri pasi te bejme remove, mendoj cka duhet te bejme qe asnje copez e atij programi te mos mbese ne windowsin tone?*

Nuk ka mënyrë për të hequr programe plotësisht dhe po të dojë programi, e gjen gjithnjë një vend për të lënë gjurmë. Programet me provë 30-ditore shfrytëzojnë pikërisht këtë mundësi duke ruajtur copa të vogla në kompjuter që u tregojnë atyre se sa ditë e ke përdorur programin. Nëse do ishe i aftë të gjeje se ku rruhej ky informacion, atëherë do mund ta instaloje programin nga e para çdo 30-ditë por ata nuk e lejojnë këtë gjë. Programet mund të fshihen në dosjet dhe skedarët e shumtë të kompjuterit ose mund të shkruhen në regjistër. Ka mënyra për të kërkuar për këto copëza por nuk ja vlen mundimi. 

Programin mund ta hiqni nga menuja _Start > Programs > Emri i programit/kompanisë_ ose tek _Start > Settings > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs_. Pas instalimit mund të fshini edhe dosjen _C:\Program Files\Emri i Programit\_ nqs programi nuk e ka fshirë vetë. 

*9-Temperatura ku duhet te jete PC mejdoj ambienti, duhet te jete konstante apo kjo nuk eshte me rendesi shume per nje PC?*

Problemi i kompjuterave është nxehtësia sepse pjesët janë milimetrike dhe shumë delikate. Prandaj, sa më ftohtë, aq më mirë për kompjuterat. Ashtu siç përmënda edhe më lart, duhet treguar më shumë kujdes gjatë verës. Nqs ju po djersisni duke ndenjur në vend është shumë nxehtë për të hapur kompjuterin. 

Lojrat, videot, filmat, këngët, programet 3D etj kërkojnë shumë fuqi nga kompjuteri dhe është mirë që të mos luhen për orë të gjata. Një pushim 15-minutësh është i mjaftueshëm çdo 3-4 orë. 

*10-Sa ndikon nje defragmentim 1 mujor i C: apo nje DISC CLEANUP para cdo fikje te PC apo nje ERROR CHECKING ne opcioni TOOLS ne PROPERTIES te C:*

Çdo muaj është mirë që të ndiqen këto hapa për mirëmbajtjen e kompjuterit:

- Pastrimi i hard diskut 
Hapni _My Computer_, klikoni me butonin e djathtë mbi diskun dhe zgjidhni _Properties_. Klikoni butonin _Disk Cleanup_ për të zbrazur koshin, skedarët e përkohshëm të internetit dhe skedarë të tjerë që nuk duhen. 

- Bashkimi dhe organizimi i skedarëve
Tek e njëjta dritare si më lart, zgjidhni tabelën _tools_ dhe klikoni butonin _Defragment Now_. Kjo do organizojë skedarët e hard diskut që të hapen sa më shpejt. Kjo këshillohet për ata persona që kopjojnë ose lëvizin skedarë të mëdhenj në kompjuter (psh. këngët, lojrat, videot, CD).

- Kontrolli për gabimet e hard diskut
Edhe kjo zakonisht bëhet vetvetiu por s'ka gjë të keqe sikur ta bëni edhe vetë. Ndiqni të njëjtat hapa si më lart por shtypni butonin _Check Now_.

- Azhurnimi i Windows (Windows Update) 
Mund të bëhet vetvetiu ose nga _Start > Windows Update_ ose në faqen http://www.windowsupdate.com

- Azhurnimi dhe kontrolli (Scan) i plotë i antivirusit

- Azhurnimi dhe kontrolli i plotë me programet si Ad-aware, Spybot, etj. Mjafton njëi prej tyre. Do këshilloja Ad-Aware dhe Microsoft Antispyware. 

- Azhurnimi i programeve të tjera, sidomos atyre që kanë lidhje me mbrojtjen e kompjuterit në rrjet. 

Nqs programet nuk kanë opsion për azhurnim, vizitoni faqet e kompanive përkatëse për të parë nëse ka dalë ndonjë version i ri i programeve. 

Disa nga hapat më lart bëhen vetë dhe disa të tjera janë të nevojshme vetëm për ata që i përdorin kompjuterat shumë. Azhurnimin e Windows dhe të Antivirusit e këshilloj të paktën 1 herë në muaj për të gjithë që kane lidhje me internetin.

----------


## Eagle

1-*Sa jane te demshme instalimi i lojerave te medhaja ne PC, mendoj per ato lojra mbi 2 CD, qe kerkojne grafike te fuqishme!?*

 Kur instalon nje loje a nje program cfaredo fillimish te duhet te kontrollosh kerkesat minimale qe kjo loje apo program kerkon .Zakonisht cdo program (perfshire dhe lojrat) eshte i shoqeruar me kete kerkese minimale qe quhet "minimum requirement" 
 Ne rastin e lojerave 2 kushte jane me kryesoret hapesira ne disk dhe madhesia e memories ne video card (e ndryshme nga memoria e kompiuterit). Nese kompiuteri yt eshte mbi keto kerkesa minimale te lojes  atehere e instalon pa problem .Sa me shume memorie ne video card aq me pak e ngarkon memorien e kompiuterit gjate ekzekutimit te lojes. Sa per hapesiren ne Hard Disk (*HD*)  eshte ashtu sic thote edspace por praktikisht keshillohet qe te kesh me shume se 10 % te HD te lire nese nuk do te fillosh te kesh probleme.

2-*A eshte e demshme add/reemove e programeve te ndryshme ne PC qofshin te vogla ato edhe 1 MB*? 
 Add/Remove perse do te jete e demshme ? 

3-*A eshte e demshme prania e aparateve qe funksionojne me vale satelitore afer monitorit, si mobili, apo aparatet digjitale dhe gjerat tjera, si teli shtepise me vale qe punon...*

   Mund te shkaktojne njolla ne ekran nese ka prane ekranit burime te fuqishme te fushes elektro-magnetike .

4-*Eshte me mire qe gjithmone monitori te qendroje STAND BY apo te fiket pasi fiket njesia qendrore?*
 Kur fiket njesia qendrore monitori eshte ne Stand-By dhe nuk e gjen asgje e keqe , vetem ne qofte se je ne Shqiperi dhe te vjen nje kolpo tensioni dhe ta djeg fare .

5- *Sa ndikon energjia elektirke e dobet ne hardwerin apo softwerin e PC?*
    Nese energjia elektrike eshte ne kufijte e lejuar qe blloku i ushqimit te punoje normalisht (zakonisht llogaritet ne mos qofsha gabim rreth 20 % plus -  minus) d.m.th nese rrjeti standart eshte 220 volt atehere atehere 20 % x 220=44 volt qe te con ne perfundimin se tensioni duhet te jete nga 220-44 =176 tek 220+44 264  afersisht nga 180 volt ne 260 presupozohet qe kompiuteri te punoje pa probleme . Jashte kufijve te lejuar kuptohet do punoje me probleme ose do te fiket varet nga prodhuesi si e ka realizuar hardware-in.

6-*A eshte me mire qe: shembull: 3 ore te ndezet/fiket PC 3-4 here sipas nevojes apo me pozitive eshte qe mbrenda ketyre 3 oreve te rine ndezur nonstop.?*

Per 3 ore s'ia vlen ta fikesh vetem nese je nga ca zona te Shqiperise qe duan te nxjerrin dhjame nga pleshti (te kursejne energji elektrike) lol .
 Po edhe ne e fik s'prish pune nese e fik nepermjet programit *shutdown*
Kjo eshte e rendesishme .

7-A ndikon prania e antiviruse te forta ne mirembjatjen e softwerit me mire apo kjo ska rendesi, dhe ketu deshta te shtoj programi *Ad-Aware SE Personal edition*, cka eshte konkretisht antivirus apo dicka tjeter, se disa profesor ma kane pershkruar ndryshe ne fakultet, une vete e perdor qe shume kohe, por te them te drejten ende nuk jam i vetedishem cfare roli luan konrektisht edhe pse e dije se eshte per te miren e PC te kesh te instaluar?

Perderisa Antivirusi mbron kompiuterin nga viruset qe mund te demtojne programet (software) indirekt kjo ka rendesi kuptohet . Megjithate ka programe specifike qe nuk lejojne perdorimin e Antivirusit si rasti i Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 qe thote se nese perdorni Antivirus ne Serverin ku ky program ekzekutohet nje dite te afert apo te larget ky Antivirus do te demtoje (corrupt) skedare te ketij programi qe gabimisht mund ti marre si viruse .

8-*Si mund te ç'rënjosim nje program teresisht nga softweri pasi te bejme remove, mendoj cka duhet te bejme qe asnje copez e atij programi te mos mbese ne windowsin tone?*

 Kur ben nje uninstall zakonisht ne fund ka nje dritare qe thote *detail* dhe nje *Finish*. te gjithe ne klikim Finish . Nese klik detail perpara vete procesi i uninstal te tregon disa skedare qe te mbeten ty si perdorues ti heqesh manual .
 Nga ana tjeter mbeten nje sere register-ash pa u fshire . Fshirja e register-ave manual eshte e rrezikshme se mund te bllokosh fare kompiuterin nese nuk e di se cfare po fshin . Ka disa programe qe te ndihmojne goxha ne pastrimin e ketyre register-ave qe me nuk duhen si *Registry Mechanic* ose dhe  *System Mechanic* 
 E vetmja rruge qe fshin cdo copeze te programit eshte ...:\\format .

9-*Temperatura ku duhet te jete PC mejdoj ambienti, duhet te jete konstante apo kjo nuk eshte me rendesi shume per nje PC?*

 Temperatura e kompiuterit eshte si puna e makines punon keq ne te ftohte por punon akoma me keq ne tejnxehje ose e djeg fare . Kompiuteri eshte ndertuar qe te punoje ne nje temperature te caktuar qe ne gjuhen teknike quhet pika e punes . Ne kete temp rendimenti eshte max  . Po te ishte se sa me ftohte aq me mire atehere me siguri do te kishin rekomanduar ta mbanim matherboard-in ne frigorifer . 
 Shume intriguese e fut kompiuterin ne frigorifer dhe nga nje brime fut kabllin e miut , te tastieres dhe te ekranit .dhe i sjell deri tek tavolina ku punon .

10-*Sa ndikon nje defragmentim 1 mujor i C: apo nje DISC CLEANUP para cdo fikje te PC apo nje ERROR CHECKING ne opcioni TOOLS ne PROPERTIES te C:*

  Windows XP ka nje opcion qe e kontrollon HD dhe te thote nese duhet te besh defrag apo jo . Sa shpesh duhet ta besh kjo varet nese fshin(delete) shpesh skedare nga Hard Disku apo c'instalon shpesh programe .Fshirja e ketyre skedareve apo uninstall i programeve krijon boshlleqe ne disk d.m.th e fragmentizon ate .

----------


## benseven11

1-Sa jane te demshme instalimi i lojerave te medhaja ne PC, mendoj per ato lojra mbi 2 CD, qe kerkojne grafike te fuqishme!?

Varet nga kompjuteri ku lojrat instalohen,vecanerisht pjeset hardware,cfare lloj video karte ka,sa memorje ka videokarta,a eshte videokarta e dizenjuar per te perballuar lojra?Luajtja e lojrave varet shume nga nga shpejtesia e frontbusit
ne motherbord si dhe procesori.Gjithashtu ndikon edhe se sa ventilatore ke ne kompjuter.Nqs ke vetem nje ventilator,ate mbi procesor dhe asnje tjeter,prit te kesh probleme nga nxehtesia.Shtimi i nje ventilatori ne 1fole PCi ne motherbord,
ben qe kompjuteri te perballoje me mire nje loje te madhe.Nqs i perdor shume lojrat eshte mire ti mbash ne CD dhe jo ne harddrive.Kompjuteri do punoje me lehte me nje harddrive jo te ngarkuar.Mbajtja ne kompjuter te shume programeve
ne Start up ndikon keq.Lojrat duhet te luhen ne kompjuter pa spyware ,shume e rendesishme,ndryshe do kesh ngecje te lojes.memorja RAM mire eshte te jete 512mb e lart.Kur instalon lojra lexo me kujdes faqen e autoreve,kompanise qe e ka krijuar,pjesen me pyetjet,kerkesat qe ka loja per sistemin,patchet e reja dhe updates qe rregullojne ndonje bug.Shiko edhe per forume te vecanta te lojrave ku diskutohen aspektet teknike,dhe problemet qe kane pasur perdorus te tjere me lojen dhe si i kane zgjidhur.Lojrat e medha jane te demshme kur ato jane me difekte ne kod,ngadalsojne kompjuterin dhe sjellin probleme edhe ne perdorimin e aplikacioneve te tjera.Me i ndjeshem ndaj ketyre difekteve ne kod te lojrave eshte vete internet exploreri.Kjo kerkon qe vete windowsin mire eshte ta kesh me SP2.Qe te luash lojrat pa probleme,mbaje panelin e System Tray ne qoshe ku eshte ora,me ikonat vetem te windowsit(altoparlant,lidhje e internetit) dhe jo ikona te programeve te tjera qe i ke instaluar vete.Videokartat me te mira per lojra kuptohet jane ato qe jane krijuar per lojra,kane memorje 128 mb dhe kane ventilatorin e vet.Mundohu qe kompjuterin ta mbash jo me shume programe.sa me shume programe ne kompjuter aq me shume rendohet regjistri dhe influencon ne nje kompjuter te ngadalte,sforcon procesorin rrit temperaturen.Te duhet te mbash ne nje mirembajtje te larte dhe te paster kompjuterin per nje punim te mire te lojes.Gjithashtu te duhet ndonje aplikacion qe monitorizon nivelet e temperaturat,voltazhin,procesorin,memorjen qe te kesh nje ide te qarte se kur duhet fikur kompjuteri,ose hequr loja.Mbajtja e ndonje programi te mire ftohes per procesorin eshte shume i nevojshenm ne keto raste.te gjitha keto vlejne per rastet kur kompjuteri nuk eshte i dizenjuar vecanerisht per lojra,por per programe te zakonshme,aplikacione microsoft office etj.Gjeja me e mire nqs i luan shume lojrat eshte blerja e kompjuterave qe jane krijuar per lojra.Ka shume modele kompjuterash per lojra me pjese hardware me shume cilesi dhe shume te fuqishem.Keto lloj modelesh jane kompjuterat me te mire ne qarkullim.Jane shume te shtrenjte.Vete fuqia qe kane keto kompjutera dhe cilesite hardware,i ben keto kompjutera te perballojne lojrat e reja pa asnje problem.I vetmi problem me kompjuterat e rinj per lojrat eshte se ato nuk mund te luajne lojra
te vjetra,te dizenjuara per pentiium 3,pasi ka nje problem konflikti shpejtesie procesori pentium 4 me nje loje te vjeter qe luhet ne kompjutera pentium 3.E vetmja gje qe mund te behet eshte te detyrosh kompjuterin me pentium 4 te punoje me shpejtesi procesori te reduktuar ne nivelin e pentiumit 3 ,ne menyre qe te luaje lojrat e vjetra.

2-A eshte e demshme add/remove e programeve te ndryshme ne PC qofshin te vogla ato edhe 1 MB? 

Add/Remove eshte procedure e rregullt e heqjes se nje programi nga kompjuteri.
Per fat te keq nje lloj demi ekziston.Microsofti kur ka krijuar pjesen e windowsit Add Remove e ka bere ate ne menyre te tille qe cinstalimi i ndonje programi te mos shkaktoje krash te windowsit.Fakti eshte qe cinstalimi i programeve nepermjet add remove le shume celesa te programit ne regjister te pahequra.
Keto pjese jetime te programit te ngelura ne regjister krijojne probleme,duke ngadalsuar punen e kompjuterit.Perdorimi i programeve te vecanta cinstalues eshte gjithmone me mire,duke bere cinstalim te gjithe pjeseve te programit,kudo qe ato te ndodhen.

3-A eshte e demshme prania e aparateve qe funksionojne me vale satelitore afer monitorit, si mobili, apo aparatet digjitale dhe gjerat tjera, si teli shtepise me vale qe punon...

Eshte e demshme.Sa me shume aparate elektronike te kesh rrotull kompjuterit aq me keq eshte,aq me shume interferenca(nderhyrje valesh elektromanjetike)do shkembehen midis ketyre aparateve elektronike.Shkaku kryesor i krijimit te ketyre  fushave elektromanjetike eshte vete rryma e korentit dhe kabllot e rrymes elektrike.Vete rryma elektrika ka ne vetvete nje lloj zhurme qe shkakton vale te fuqishme elektromanjetike.Megjithate prodhimi i kompjuterave,kalon ne nje lloj inspektimi teknik per te dhena te interferences dhe rrezatimin elektromanjetik.Ky inspektim siguron qe niveli i interferences elektromanjetike te jete brenda niveleve te lejuar.Per kompjuterat dhe aparatet elektronike zakonisht ekziston standarti B.Kjo te pakten ben qe kompjuterat te nxjerrin minimumin e interferences.Pas prodhimit kompjuterat aprovohen qe kane  plotesuar standartet e interferneces nga Organizatat FCC ne Amerike dhe CISPR22 ne Europe.Eshte kusht qe cdo kompjuter te plotesoje standartet e interferncave te vendosura nga keto organizata.Kur keto kompjutera i plotesojne standartet,atehere ato miratohen per te dale per shitje dhe marrin certifikate aprovimi.Megjithate kjo nuk e eviton plotesisht interferencen,por vetem e kufizon ate ne nivele te vogla.Faktoret qe ndikojne keq ne interference.Rrjeti elektrik ne mure i futur ceket,me cilesi izolimi te dobet. Mbajtja e aparateve satelitore,telefon,fax afer kompjuterit,altoparlantet qe gjenerojne shkalle frekuencash nga 7000 hz deri 50 mhz.Ndikon shume keq ne rritjen e fushes elektromanjetike edhe ndryshimet e vogla te tensionit nga linja e korrentit.keto luhatje tensioni jane shume te keqia dhe te rrezikshme qe ja shkurtojne jeten kompjuterit dhe mund te krijojne qark te shkurter dhe djegje ne motherbord.
Faktori me i keq qe ndikon ne fushen elektromanjetike eshte futja e spines se rrymes se procesorit te kompjuterit direkt ne prizen e murit.
Mund te evitohen fushat eletromanjetike duke blere dhe perdorur filtra kunder luhatjeve te tensionit dhe fushes elektromanjetike.Mund ti gjesh ne dyqane elektronike si "Surge Protector"ose "Surge suppresor" gjithashtu ka modele Kondicioneresh rryme per PC si psh ky modeli ketu i quajtur Furman
http://img.shopping.com/cctool/PrdIm...a/21018906.JPG Kondicioneret e rrymes jane me shume te perhapur ne biznese dhe industri per perdorim.Modele te njohura  shtepiake Stabilizatoresh(surge protector) Per Europe nje model ketu: http://www.lpa.biz/Images/Plug%20In%20Filter.JPG  Per Amerike keto modele: http://image.compusa.com/prodimages/...b4aa7d16e8.gif
http://www.mikesjournal.com/Belkin%2...0Protector.jpg
zeri 7000 Hz deri 50 MHz 
kondicioner rryme furman
http://img.shopping.com/cctool/PrdIm...a/21018906.JPG Futja e spinave te kompjuterit dhe pajisjeve elektronike ne prizat qe kane keto stabilizatore,pengon rrezatimin e valeve elektromanjetike nga kompjuteri dhe pajisjet e tjera si dhe korigjon luhatjet e tensionit nga linja elektrike e murit.

4-Eshte me mire qe gjithmone monitori te qendroje STAND BY apo te fiket pasi fiket njesia qendrore?

Eshte me e sigurte gjithmone dhe me mire qe kompjuteri te mbahet ne Stand by.Ne kete rast hapja e windowsit eshte vetem nje buton tastjere dhe kalimi nga gjendja e fjetur ne gjendje te zgjuar eshte me e bute.Ne qofte se do ndezesh kompjuterin nga butoni i ndezjesh poshte flopy driverit,gjithmone eshte nje moment kritik per kompjuterin,kur ndizet pasi ka qene i fikur me pare,pasi motherbordi merr nje goditje rryme.Perdorja e vazhdueshme e kesaj lloj menyre ndezjeje rrit shancet per djegje te ndonje qarku ne motherbord.

5-Sa ndikon energjia elektrike e dobet ne hardwerin apo softwerin e PC?

Luhatjet e tensionit,jane shkaku kryesor i djegjes se ndonje pjese te motherbordit.Luhatjet e tensionit prishin edhe skedare te windowsit.

6-A eshte me mire qe: shembull: 3 ore te ndezet/fiket PC 3-4 here sipas nevojes apo me pozitive eshte qe mbrenda ketyre 3 oreve te rine ndezur nonstop.?

Varet se cfare fuqie ka kompjuteri,sa memorje dhe cfare cilesish ka procesori,si dhe cfare ben me kompjuterin perdorusi ne tre ore.Ne qofte se rri tre ore chat,merresh me forum,ose me emaila,kjo nuk krijon ngarkese per procesorin dhe asnje problem ta mbash me gjate.Nqs perdor lojra,programe grafike te fuqishme,duhet ti mbash syte te taskmanaxheri per proceset dhe performanca per te pare procesorin ne perqindje te punes.Rendesi ka ambjenti ku eshte kompjuteri.Temperatura te jete tek 20 grade.Po te jete pak me fresket,aq me mire per procesorin.Kur procesori do ftohet me fikjen e kompjuterit do barazohet ne temperature me temperaturen e dhomes.

7-A ndikon prania e antiviruse te forta ne mirembjatjen e softwerit me mire apo kjo ska rendesi, dhe ketu deshta te shtoj programi Ad-Aware SE Personal edition, cka eshte konkretisht antivirus apo dicka tjeter, se disa profesor ma kane pershkruar ndryshe ne fakultet, une vete e perdor qe shume kohe, por te them te drejten ende nuk jam i vetedishem cfare roli luan konrektisht edhe pse e dije se eshte per te miren e PC te kesh te instaluar?

Antivirusi eshte mbrojtje dhe pastrus nga virusat.Adaware eshte per mbrojtje dhe pastrim nga kodet spiune,kodet qe behen shkak per futje reklamash dhe nje pjese trojanesh.Eshte mire te mbahet te pakten 1 program antivirus i mire dhe 2-3 programe antispiune.Shenjat me te njohura te infeksionit me virus ,ose trojan apo spyware :breshka: ompjuteri punon me ngadale se zakonisht,mesazhe gabimi,reklama megjithse ke popup blloker,ngrirje te figures,hapje e ngadalte e faqeve,miu humbet ndjeshmerine ne klikime etj.

8-Si mund te ç'rënjosim nje program teresisht nga softweri pasi te bejme remove, mendoj cka duhet te bejme qe asnje copez e atij programi te mos mbese ne windowsin tone? 

Shiko per programet Ashampo uninstaller suite,add remove plus dhe total uninstaller.Perpara se te instalosh nje program perdor ashampo uninstall i cili i ben nje kopje fotografike sistemit te windowsit perpara instalimit te programit
duke krijuar nje log file1.Pastaj i ben prape nje kopje fotografike te sistemit te windowsit pas instalimit te nje programi,duke krijuar nje log file tjeter logfile2.Kur don te cinstalosh programin,atehere ne kete rast programi ashampo shikon ne log file2 dhe e krahason me log file 1 dhe heq te gjitha pjeset e programit te shpernadara ne direktori te ndryshme.Kjo ben qe ta ktheje sistemin njelloj sic ishte para instalimit te programit,duke ju referuar log file 1.

9-Temperatura ku duhet te jete PC mejdoj ambienti, duhet te jete konstante apo kjo nuk eshte me rendesi shume per nje PC?

Luhatjet e vogla te temperatures te ambjentit,nuk krijojne ndonje problem,kur keto ndryshime jane nen30 grade.Temperaturat e veres jane me rrezik.Shmang vendosjen e kompjuterit ne dhomat qe jane te orientuara ose shikojne nga jugu,pasi ne vere keto dhoma jane me te nxehta.Mbajtja e nje ventilatori tavani ose ventilatori dritareje(air condititoner) krijon ambjent me  te fresket.

10-Sa ndikon nje defragmentim 1 mujor i C: apo nje DISC CLEANUP para cdo fikje te PC apo nje ERROR CHECKING ne opcioni TOOLS ne PROPERTIES te C:
Defragmetarizimi pervec clirimit te nje hapesire te lire ne hardrive,i jep mundesi windowsit te beje akses me te shpejte ne skedaret e organizuar.Kompjuteri do punoje pak me shpejt.Megjithate mos shpreso ndonje mrekulli.Mbaj parasysh qe
sa me shume i ngarkuar kompjuteri me programe aq me shume kohe do kerkoje defragmentarizimi nqs ai behet nje here ne muaj.Edhe disk clean up permirson shume punen e kompjuterit.Kontrollusin e gabimeve eshte mire te konfigurohet qe te filloje me ndezjen e kompjuterit.Sa here qe ke probleme me  windowsin dhe
dyshohet qe ndonje skedar i sistemit eshte prishur,fik kompjuterin dhe e ndez.Me rindezjen aplikacioni i error checking  do filloje skanimin e driverit C dhe do rregulloje gabimet.

----------


## djaliepirotas

E hap kete teme sepse me sa shohim kurdo qe ta blesh nje kompjuter, ai pas nja dy vjetesh te mbetet ne duar. Arsyeja e arsyes eshte se teknologjia ecen me shpejtesi me te madhe nga cmund ta mendojme ne dhe shume here xhepi yne nuk e ndjek dot. Nje shoku im thote se: nqse ke para dhe do te blesh nje kompjuter, prit 6 muaj se del nje me i mire nga keta qe jane tani. Por me kete llogjike mbetesh pa kompjuter....Atehere jane dy rruge per te kursyer ca para: te besh upgrade te Hardit egzistues ose te nisesh e te ndertosh vete nje kompjuter. A eshte e lehte? Une fola ne teori. Ju ftoj te flasim praktikisht....dhe bashkarisht. Faleminderit

----------

